# PureBay 2200 or BlackJack 224



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm seriously considering upgrading from my 2005 18' Kenner.
There are alot of great boats out there but I think I've got it narrowed down to either the Bluewave PureBay 2200 or the Blackjack 224.
Just lookin for some opinions and pros and cons on both boats. :help:

Thanks in advance.......:cheers:


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Blackjack


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't know what is the better boat. But there is a really sweet blackjack for sale In the classifieds. 


Daryl


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

The blackjack is one of the smoothest, driest bayboats made - period. Con is it's not the fastest of hulls.

The purebay is a faster hull and offers more frills such as jump seats, gunnel rod holders, and nicer rod storage. I have heard guides complain about their latches but that's about it.

At the end of the day they are both fantastic boats.


----------



## trntybay99 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Gimme a BJ*

Fit and finish wins everytime...Blackjack hands down!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

trntybay99 said:


> Fit and finish wins everytime...Blackjack hands down!


Disagree.

Sure there are some minor wins and loses on either one - like the BJ drafts a tad more, but has a little better rough water ride allowing the Pure Bay to be a tad faster in smoother water.

You get the idea.

However when you weigh apples to apples, these boats are pretty equally matched on quality, fit/finish, performance, etc.


----------



## trntybay99 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Crawfishin*



ReelWork said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Sure there are some minor wins and loses on either one - like the BJ drafts a tad more, but has a little better rough water ride allowing the Pure Bay to be a tad faster in smoother water.
> 
> ...


I guess I should have clarified in my post. I did'nt want to come off sounding like an a** or belittling Bluewaves or their owners. I have had the opportunity to ride in one of these rigs, the Blackjack. I was really impressed with the ride, and the rough water capability. It was a pleasure to fish and the layout was very fishable...if that makes any sense. I have not been in the 22 purebay, so please do not take my comment the wrong way but I have fished other bluewaves and the blackjack would be my pick. Two words amigo...test drive.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

mikethetiger55 said:


> The blackjack is one of the smoothest, driest bayboats made - period. Con is it's not the fastest of hulls.
> 
> The purebay is a faster hull and offers more frills such as jump seats, gunnel rod holders, and nicer rod storage. I have heard guides complain about their latches but that's about it.
> 
> At the end of the day they are both fantastic boats.


Dead on they are both great boats!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Agree with what they. and yep that is a sweet deal on the black jack. U should look. I'm not sure which is faster, I do know the black runs PRETTY DANG GOOD


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

As a blackjack owner I will say blackjack. Have right at 100hrs on my boat(year old) and have loved every minute of it. The ride is exceptional in the Galveston chop, keeps you dry. Just fished rockport 2 weeks ago for 4 days straight and didn't have any issues getting shallow enough. As for the speed I have gps numbers running 63-64 mph with a rebel 23p by evinrude. I have also run a 26p Bravo I XS with half tank fuel at 67 mph. Ran same prop on a Bj with 250 proxs and saw 68 on gps. You will enjoy every time you ride in a blackjack.

My rig- Bj 224 with 250HO Etec.


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys.
It looks like most people here prefer the BlackJack.
Both are gorgeous boats and either will be a big step up from my 18' Kenner Vision. (although it's been a great little boat)


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

BattleredTexan - Most prefer the blackjack because most have not looked at the Pure Bay as was stated by at least 2 people. Funny how people recommend what they have when they don't have a clue about the other. Both are nice, equally matched and same price brackets. 

The Pure Bay's are not the typical Blue Wave as I'm sure you are well aware... 

If seating, storage and casting space is a priority then clearly the Pure Bay will take it. The BlackJack has a better ride overall, but won't get quite as shallow. As mentioned both will run very well and will see similar performance numbers.

You said it, both are gorgeous and you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Well said ReelWork. Seating is one of the reasons I did not go BJ and the fact I wanted a 24'r.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

bthompjr24 said:


> As a blackjack owner I will say blackjack. Have right at 100hrs on my boat(year old) and have loved every minute of it. The ride is exceptional in the Galveston chop, keeps you dry. Just fished rockport 2 weeks ago for 4 days straight and didn't have any issues getting shallow enough. As for the speed I have gps numbers running 63-64 mph with a rebel 23p by evinrude. I have also run a 26p Bravo I XS with half tank fuel at 67 mph. Ran same prop on a Bj with 250 proxs and saw 68 on gps. You will enjoy every time you ride in a blackjack.
> 
> My rig- Bj 224 with 250HO Etec.


Looks like the BJ are better riding in the rough and faster...

How bad do you need those jump seats?


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

Well I bought both, and neither......
It's kinda complicated.....hwell:

I found a sweet 2011 Blackjack with a Mercury 250 Pro XS with about 100 hrs on it.
I talked to the seller about going to see the boat and he said to come on but he had 2 other people coming that afternoon, one from Louisiana.

That sucked because I knew if I decided to buy the boat that he wasn't going to budge off of his price, at least until the other guys had seen the boat.

I got there and the rig was perfect. I loved it.
I bought the boat.
I met his asking price, left a check for a deposit, and agreed to meet the next morning at his credit union to pay off the balance on the boat and transfer the titles over to me.

As I'm leaving, a vehicle pulls up with Louisiana plates.
I was happy that I got there first.

On the way home, the guy calls me and says that there's a problem.
He was offered 3 grand more by the other guy.
I told him that we had already made a deal and that I wasn't matching that price. I told him that he needed to do what he thought was right.

Well, it turns out that what he thought was right was to back out of our deal and take the extra money....
I told him fine, I wasn't going to push it (although I think I could've forced him legally to honor the deal) and to tear up my check and text me a pic of it, that way I at least wouldn't have to pay a cancel check fee.

Fast forward to the Houston Boat Show.
I went there intending to buy a new Blackjack.
I couldn't get a deal done that I liked.
I did get a sweet deal on a PureBay from Ron Hoover Marine though.
Not the 2200, the 2400.
I couldn't be happier....

Took delivery today.
Here's a couple of cell phone pics, one from the demo and one at Academy on the way home.
I'll post more later.

2012 PureBay 2400 
Blackout package with reverse color hull and black powdercoating
Etec 250 H.O. with 6 yr warranty
Viper prop
740 Garmin touchscreen gps
8' Blade Powerpole 
Fusion radio with MP3/Ipod head
Cyclone seating at helm and front and rear fishing chairs
McClain trailer with wheel upgrade


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Very sharp ride, can't go wrong with an extra 2 feet of boat. If you don't mind could you find out what brand of fishing seats those are? The ones I got on my 2011 Pure Bay are junk. Those look a lot nicer. I've been on the fence about spening the money on the cyclone seating but it sure does look sharp.


----------



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

WOW ! it seems things worked out just right for you.
Love the reverse coloring....sharp rig!!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

great decision


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats!! That is a sweet looking rig. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

You will freckin luv the 24'r! Sometimes things happen for a reason! Congrats to ya.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!

Oviously I am a little biased, but as you have probably already seen - the 2400 will eat up some nasty sh** and do so relative comfort... Make sure you look down at the speed as you're running across the bay in some rough water and take note of the speed. Say you're doing 30-35 in rough water, try bumping it up to 40-45 and see how it responds. Took me a bit of getting used to the feeling I actually needed to accelerate to smooth it out. Granted there is a limit... 

I could ramble on... Hope you like the rig, now go get her all slimed up!


----------



## fbb21 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Battleredtexan.....Great looking boat!....Congrats!*

I have had mine out only a couple of times and love it. Purebay 2200 with 200 yamaha SHO


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.
I'm gonna try to get her dirty this weekend......:dance:

Kenner21, I couldn't find a name on those seats.
I'll have to ask my dealer.

Fbb21, great rig. :cheers:
I looked hard at your boat at the show but in the end opted for the 2400.
I might wind up putting a k-top on mine too.

For those of you that went to the show, there was a sweet 2400 PureBay with a Texas Flag t-top all tricked out with LED lighting there.
My buddy bought that boat.
He also went with the ETEC 250 H.O. and demoed with me yesterday.
He should be picking it up in the next day or so.
It's a sweet ride.


----------



## fbb21 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Suggestion on K-Top*

The guys who did the K-Top on mine was Custom Marine Concepts.....they are actually doing a breakaway with a grab rail for my buddy SHO Enuff....He bought the one at the show, only a few differences between ours, mostly color accents....and the major difference was he maxxed out the HP with a 250 SHO...I actually had his top put on my boat.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The name of those seats - Cyclone seating..

Available on the Blue Wave store website. 
http://www.bluewaveboats.com/store/


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

CONGRATS! You are going to love that PB

I have a Blackjack. I have fished a Pure Bay. The fit and finnish is comperable so there was no compromise there. 24' makes a nice boat. Kenner says he will be selling the Blackjack in a 25' next year - I will own one. 

Bottom line, like Reelwork said, they are both nice boats - just comes down to preference. I fish alone most of the time (nobody likes me) so I am very comfortable on the 224. I would not call it a family rig though. The 24' PB is much larger. You will dig it.

Now, as for you and you buddy buying matching boats - maybe you should consider matching "rainbow" canvas on the T tops! (obviously, I am kidding!)


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

P.S. - For those that said the PB is faster - I dont think so. You would have to prove that to me. My Blackjack scoots with the Yammie 250. Bigtrout has a 300 HPDI on his. You probably dont want to challenge him.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Hay Boyzz...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

KEMPOC said:


> P.S. - For those that said the PB is faster - I dont think so. You would have to prove that to me. My Blackjack scoots with the Yammie 250. Bigtrout has a 300 HPDI on his. You probably dont want to challenge him.


300 on 22FT BOAT


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

C.Hern5972 said:


> 300 on 22FT BOAT


Yep. That is what it is rated for.

When I bought mine I agonized between the 300 HPDI and a SHO 250. Wanted a 20" shaft and wanted 4 stroke so the SHO won out. If Yammie made a 20" 300 HP 4 stroke, I would have bought it. Why, you ask. Why not?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Not to hijack but... Guess again, Max HP is 250.

http://www.k2marine.com/blackjack.html

Sure it could have changed, but that's what it currently shows.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Not to hijack but... Guess again, Max HP is 250.
> 
> http://www.k2marine.com/blackjack.html


Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, the website is out of date. The plackard on my boat says Max HP 300


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Also sorry for the hijack. The point I was trying to make was that I think the PB is just as nice of a boat - just different. As such, it just become a matter of preference.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Double Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.. Thats kinda what 
i was thinkin. I was on your side KEMPOC until I looked. I couldve swore they were rated for 300 when I last looked at them.Bet she does SCOOOT!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I really hope you are wrong about k2 making a 25' next year. I've always fancied those Blackjacks. Hate to think about buying another boat. Told my wife n self this is last one. lol


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

George Haydel sells 'em at Metro Boating in NOLA and he likes the 300 Verados on the BJ. Touches 70 lightly loaded, per George.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

2400tman said:


> I really hope you are wrong about k2 making a 25' next year. I've always fancied those Blackjacks. Hate to think about buying another boat. Told my wife n self this is last one. lol


I ran into Bill Kenner back in the spring of this year. He told me he was done with the mold for a Blackjack 25 and planned to roll it out at the 2013 Houston boat show. We will see.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

KEMPOC said:


> I ran into Bill Kenner back in the spring of this year. He told me he was done with the mold for a Blackjack 25 and planned to roll it out at the 2013 Houston boat show. We will see.


OH BOY!!! Might cause trouble on the homefront.lol


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

skeeter77346 said:


> George Haydel sells 'em at Metro Boating in NOLA and he likes the 300 Verados on the BJ. Touches 70 lightly loaded, per George.


With SHO 250 mine runs 65 with me (220lbs), full fuel (70 gals), trolling motor and 4 group 31 batteries, and safety gear.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

mikethetiger55 said:


> The blackjack is one of the smoothest, driest bayboats made - period. *Con is it's not the fastest of hulls.*
> 
> The purebay is a faster hull and offers more frills such as jump seats, gunnel rod holders, and nicer rod storage. I have heard guides complain about their latches but that's about it.
> 
> At the end of the day they are both fantastic boats.





fattyflattie said:


> Looks like the *BJ are* better riding in the rough and* faster*...
> 
> How bad do you need those jump seats?


I see a contradiction


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

theres a blackjack with the etec 250 ho touching 70 around town also, theres a 22 nautic star tournament with a etec 250 ho running around also


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

KEMPOC said:


> Now, as for you and you buddy buying matching boats - maybe you should consider matching "rainbow" canvas on the T tops! (obviously, I am kidding!)


We figured we might hear a little smack for buying the same make and model..... 
It's all good......at least they're not the same color.









(BRT makes a note to himself to never post pics wearing the pink UnderArmor fishing shirt)


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Not to hijack but... Guess again, Max HP is 250.
> 
> http://www.k2marine.com/blackjack.html
> 
> Sure it could have changed, but that's what it currently shows.


My CG sticker on my 2011 BJ


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The tag is what matters... No doubt. 

Always find those tags interesting and it really show just how subjective those are. My 2400 is rated for 9 people and 1350 lbs or 2100 lbs with people, gear and motor. 

Yet the 224 BJ is 10 people and 1800 lbs, or 2350 people, gear and motor.

The 2400 is 2+ feet longer. Wonder if the fuel capacity (80 gallons) tips the scales. 

Again, interesting...


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

My 2400 is rated 10 people/1800..2800 max cap. 
go figure.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

fbb21 said:


> I have had mine out only a couple of times and love it. Purebay 2200 with 200 yamaha SHO


*SHO Enuff, just walked in the door to pick up his new PUREBAY 2200 "Mt.HOUSTON LIMITED EDITION" with a 250 SHO !!!*

*I will post pictures later today.........*

*Danny Thrower:sheepy:*


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I don't have a tag on my boat. I'm gonna put one of those 557 HP outboards on it, and load it up with strippers.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I don't have a tag on my boat. I'm gonna put one of those 557 HP outboards on it, and load it up with strippers.


don't forget the brass "power" pole...


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*I will come and bring my "Ugly Stick" ...:dance:*


----------



## Sho Enuff (Jun 24, 2012)

KEMPOC said:


> With SHO 250 mine runs 65 with me (220lbs), full fuel (70 gals), trolling motor and 4 group 31 batteries, and safety gear.


Kempoc, what prop are you running? I am close to 65, but not quite and your boat is a bit heavier. Although, I always had 2 people in the boat.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

If you do that, I am coming for a visit. and a FISHING TRIP. LMAO



Kyle 1974 said:


> I don't have a tag on my boat. I'm gonna put one of those 557 HP outboards on it, and load it up with strippers.


----------

